# FTP Problem



## hollis2507 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have two BSD machines set up, one of which I am remotely accessing from the other via ssh. The problem is that I cannot take files from it as I can't get ftp to work directly between the terminals. 

The only way I can currently do it is to ftp from the remote machine to the server then from this to the machine I am using. I really would like to be able to ftp directly as the luxury of the server will not always be there. 

I have opened ports 21 and 22 on the firewall. Is there anything else I need to configure to allow the direct transfer or is it not possible. Both machines are also running apache if that has any relevance.


----------



## Const (Oct 16, 2009)

Does it work when firewalls disabled?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2009)

If you can ssh why not use sftp?


----------



## hollis2507 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

No it doesn't work with the firewalls on or off. 

When i try to connect it says 





> ftp: connect: Connection refused


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2009)

Use sftp / scp.


----------



## hollis2507 (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't think of using sftp... 

Oh well it works now! Thanks alot guys. 

This is only my second thread so how do I mark it as solved?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 16, 2009)

hollis2507 said:
			
		

> Oh well it works now! Thanks alot guys.
> 
> This is only my second thread so how do I mark it as solved?


ftp works? sftp works? You say "it" works, but you haven't mentioned what the problem was and how you solved it.
A forum is not only a way of helping *you*, but a way of helping the *community*, so saying "Yay, solved!" won't help another member looking for the solution to a similar problem very much :\

Sorry to intrude... *Beastie slips through a pipe*


----------



## hollis2507 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry but like I say it is only my second thread! I didn't me to not explain myself. 

All I needed was to be able to get files from a remote machine for which ftp didn't work, however sftp does so I shall be using that as I can now do everything I need to. 

Apologies again


----------

